
Fathom – First consumer-level underwater drone - prawn
http://www.fathomdrone.com/
======
Gys
Not the first. There was a Kickstarter project several years ago. Might not be
as visual appealing, but it exists and it is open source:
[http://www.openrov.com/](http://www.openrov.com/)

It has a strong community and had lots of improvements over the years as well.

In that time I was actively supporting several Kickstarter projects (30-40 ?).
That is where I learned to never pre-order again ;-) Just wait until its
finished. If by then its still a good product (most are not) they take your
order then for sure as well.

------
shenanigoat
Seriously? They expect pre-orders based on a test video in an aquarium tank? I
love the idea but this is very early. I'm excited to see where it goes.

edit: I see the pre-order link just takes you to a 'sign up for updates' form.

